

Recommend a product/company/startup for training/courseware? - reiichiroh

What are some current and notable names in companies who specialize in putting together instruction/training/education/presentations? This may skew towards understanding financial-type information intended for everyday regular people and/or staff and will be Web-based to complement an Intranet or Internet site.<p>I've stumbled across some here on HN but forgot to bookmark them. Thanks.
======
reiichiroh
I think the ones I've seen have been animation-focused but I don't recall at
the moment.

------
reiichiroh
Sorry if it's vague--I think it was a "learning" related startup.

